
“You filthy-minded little pervert” error when registering obscene .to domains - runnr_az
https://www.tonic.to/
======
Animats
That was George Tupou V's doing. When he was crown prince of Tonga, he set up
the .to registry as a business operation. The original server was in the
consulate in San Francisco. When he became king, he had to sell off the
business. I knew some of the people involved with ".to", which was the first
of the monetized ccTLDs.

So, "The Kingdom of Tonga admonishes you" is not a joke. That message
originally came from someone entitled to issue it. Topou V died in 2012.

------
thinkfurther
To save you time, when trying pussy.to:

> You filthy-minded little pervert!

> The Kingdom of Tonga admonishes you. Now go back and think of another name
> that you wouldn't be embarrassed to say to your mother.

However:

> Congratulations!

> Your name penis.to is available.

~~~
jff
vagina.to is available, so it seems that medical/technical/'proper' terms are
not blocked, merely slang.

Edit: I love the web page design, unironically. Makes it feel like there's a
cgi-bin directory full of Perl scripts in the background.

~~~
qb45
Interestingly, certain non-medical names for the other organ give:

 _Error

This word is unacceptable as a domain name._

------
catshirt
I recognize this may be a really unpopular opinion but lately I've been
feeling like the lack of values and personality in ubiquitous apps like
Instagram, Facebook, may be short sighted.

don't get me wrong. i make web software- I get it. just build an interface to
the data. but I also think a little personality and good will from these apps
could help make the world a better place (Facebook does this in some respects,
like celebrating birthdays and friendship anniversaries with fun videos).

that all said... this kind of subjective censorship is totally not what I had
in mind... perhaps it's a fine line.

aside (but perhaps more relevant): I'm curious as to who arbitrates this
blacklist, and who is responsible for the funny messaging it responds with.
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonga](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonga))

~~~
tomc1985
I've heard the "personality" that a lot of major sites use referred to as "the
new sincerity," because apparently, somehow, "sincere" meant endlessly chipper
and painfully patronizing.

~~~
kevinmgranger
Facebook's "on this day" feature starts its blurb with "We care about you",
and that just makes me uncomfortable.

~~~
inopinatus
It's the same way every farmer cares for their cattle.

~~~
tpeo
Not quite so. Farmers don't have to reassure their cows that they care about
them. Plus they _do_ care, even if for completely selfish reasons.

~~~
inopinatus
Sure, you have to keep the herd together. Farmers do that other ways, but the
outcome is the same. Facebook does care, and for the same selfish reasons:
they're an eyeball farmer.

------
knicholes
The joke is on them. I'm not a little pervert. I'm a huge pervert.

------
TkTech
First registry I've seen that lets you do a 100 year registration.

~~~
bArray
Yeah, that's pretty amazing if it's something they will stick to. Most I've
seen is 10 years, which can be a bit short sited for something like a personal
blog, an archive or permanent resource of some type.

------
ksenzee
I doubt I will ever get to write an error message as great as "The Kingdom of
Tonga admonishes you."

------
petercooper
It's not a fan of scunthorpe.to yet somehow analfisting.to is just fine :-D

------
runnr_az
For what it's worth, our team - the Domain Research Group - specializes in
this kind of weirdness.

Couldn't resist sharing this... (discovered when they decided to add support
for Emoji Domains)

Here's our report on unusual characters in the dotcom world:
[https://medium.com/@Emoji_Domains/all-the-dotcom-emoji-
domai...](https://medium.com/@Emoji_Domains/all-the-dotcom-emoji-
domains-5ad2f638b090)

------
code_duck
I found another error in addition to the pervert error... 'This name contains
an offensive substring'.

Apparently that's for moderate level swear words.

------
SystemOut
Looks to probably just be a banned word list as alternate/phonetic spellings
get through their filter. phuck.to, kok.to, etc.

------
ballenf
Dang, dori.to is taken.

~~~
gregjw
Dang! burri.to is as well!

~~~
worldsayshi
Not stilet.to though.

~~~
Orangeair
To save everyone else time:

$ grep to$ /usr/share/dict/american-english | column -c 80

Akihito Maputo Shinto ditto palmetto

Alberto Margarito Soto falsetto photo

Ariosto Minamoto Soweto ghetto pimento

Barquisimeto Miskito Squanto graffito pimiento

Benito Modesto Suharto grotto pinto

Bhutto Monsanto Tintoretto gusto pizzicato

Callisto Mutsuhito Tito hereto potato

Canaletto Norberto Tonto hitherto presto

Cato Otto Toronto incognito pronto

Erato Pareto Toto into quarto

Ernesto Plato Tupungato legato staccato

Esperanto Pluto Vito libretto stiletto

Frito Pôrto alto lotto telephoto

Gilberto Quito antipasto magneto thereto

Giotto Rigoberto auto manifesto to

Heriberto Rigoletto bonito memento tomato

Hirohito Risorgimento burrito mosquito unto

Humberto Roberto canto motto veto

Ito Sacramento concerto mulatto vibrato

Kyoto Sarto contralto onto

------
amarant
I'm disappointed by the fact that this error comes with a response code 200. I
was expecting either 69 or 666 or something of the kind! If your gonna be
wonky, why not go all out? ;)

~~~
throwaway2016a
I believe 406 Not Acceptable would be the proper response.

While typically I would discourage using that response code unless the error
is with the Accepts header. I would make an exception in this case

Edit: Whoever downvoted me needs to get a life. I'm playing along with the
joke not trying to correct amarant.

~~~
supercoder
Who made you the boss of http codes

~~~
throwaway2016a
Chill dude. I was playing along with the joke. Also, a boss would say "You
must use this code!" not politely discourage it... also W3C

------
OzzyB
> Congratulations!

> rape.to is available!

I guess you're not a pervert if you're willing to engage in acts of violence
and ignore consent :/

~~~
goodcanadian
This is the first meaning of "rape" that I ever learned:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapeseed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapeseed)

~~~
OzzyB
This is the first meaning of "pussy" that I ever learned:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pussy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pussy)

